# Get in the CHRISTMAS spirit!!! *Guaranteed to make you smile*



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's never too early (or too late) to get in the holiday spirit. ESPECIALLY in a year like this one.   Zoom meetings, virus variations, cancelled activities... we could all use a reminder of that "peace on earth, goodwill toward all" thing we're supposed to feel during the holidays.

In order to enjoy that warm, fuzzy mood, and soothe our spirits and souls, try a few short (_really_ short) holiday stories to help you recapture that warm, fuzzy holiday mood. 

Two heartwarming short Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the *holiday spirit.* This mini-anthology (two stories) is absolutely *FREE.* (and the reviews are *very good*)


Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....


*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Baby, it's cold outside!!! Much of the country is under a deep freeze, so warm yourself from the inside with these two stories that will leave you with a cozy, satisfied feeling.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another bout of severe weather is crippling parts of the country. Keep yourself warm--or while away the plane delay--with a couple of (short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit. FREE.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Finish the old year with a couple of feel-good holiday stories....

 ... and ...


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The tree is gone, the wrapping-paper long since trashed, and the credit-card bills from your shopping are starting to arrive. 

Revive the holiday spirit, for just a little while, with two books of short (or _very_ short) stories.

 ... and ...


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, life can be a little worrisome and tense, and filled with lots of drama. A couple of short, simple stories of kindness and goodwill are just the ticket to renew the spirit.





*Both are FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Who couldn't use a little "goodwill toward fellow man" these days??  Two books of short, short, feel-good stories of giving and kindness.

*Both are FREE.*

 <--- Two short stories, quick reads!

 <--- A short micro-story.

Reclaim that warm feeling from the holidays... before life got so fractious and complicated. Download NOW.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The weather is blah and dreary.... a little kindness and humanity is just what's needed in these fractious, uncertain times.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes what you need in times of stress is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It still feels like WINTER in some places, and if you've had to huddle under your blankets at night you may want something warm and cozy to read. Here's just the ticket!! Two short (very short) stories of holiday cheer and the giving spirit, guaranteed to warm your heart. Not to mention tide you over until the weather warms up a little. 

 ... and ... 

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE!!*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Who couldn't use a little "goodwill toward fellow man" these days??  Two books of short, short, feel-good stories of giving and kindness.

*Both are FREE.*

 <--- Two short stories, quick reads!

 <--- A short micro-story.

Life these days can be kind of stressful. Sink back into that warm feeling from the holidays... before life got so fractious and complicated. Download NOW.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, life these days (especially in this country) can be a little tense and fractious, and filled with lots of drama. A couple of short, simple stories of kindness and goodwill are just the ticket to renew the spirit. Get whisked away back to the warmth and goodwill of the holiday season.





*Both are FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Who couldn't use a little reminder of nice, cool December weather? Not to mention "goodwill toward fellow man." Two books of short, short, feel-good stories of giving and kindness.

*Both are FREE.*

 <--- Two short stories, quick reads!

 <--- A short micro-story.

Reclaim that warm feeling from the holidays... before life got so fractious and complicated. Download NOW.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Who couldn't use a little "goodwill toward fellow man" these days??  Two books of short, short, feel-good stories of giving and kindness.

*Both are FREE.*

 <--- Two short stories, quick reads!

 <--- A short micro-story.

Life these days can be kind of stressful. Sink back into that warm feeling from the holidays... before life got so fractious and complicated. Download NOW.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes what you need in times of stress is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Time for Christmas in July!! The best way to deal with the heat of summer is to think of the cool of December. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Who couldn't use a little "goodwill toward fellow man" these days??  Two books of short, short, feel-good stories of giving and kindness.

*Both are FREE.*

 <--- Two short stories, quick reads!

 <--- A short micro-story.

Life these days can be kind of stressful. Sink back into that warm feeling from the holidays... before life got so fractious and complicated. Download NOW.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, life these days can be a little stressful, tense and fractious, and filled with lots of drama. (Whether political or weather-related.) A couple of short, simple stories of kindness and goodwill are just the ticket to renew the spirit and soothe the soul. Get whisked away back to the warmth and goodwill of the holiday season.





*Both are FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, fall just started, but why not get into the holiday spirit a little early? (Even if the weather does still feel like summer.... )

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes what you need in times of stress is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Who couldn't use a little "goodwill toward fellow man" these days??  Two books of short, short, feel-good stories of giving and kindness.

*Both are FREE.*

 <--- Two short stories, quick reads!

 <--- A short micro-story.

Life these days can be kind of stressful. Sink back into that warm feeling from the holidays... before life got so fractious and complicated. Download NOW.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, fall is here, and the days are getting shorter. It's not too early to get into the holiday spirit. (Even if the temperatures make it still feel like summer.... )

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Get your holiday on and focus on the most joyous time of year. [/size]

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Just a week away....  Get your holiday on and focus on the most joyous time of year. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, the last-minute rush to the holiday can be stressful. And winter weather and/or flight delays are no help! A couple of short, simple stories of kindness and goodwill are just the ticket to renew the spirit and soothe the soul. Get whisked away back to the warmth and goodwill of the holiday season.





*Both are FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes what you need in times of stress is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another bout of severe weather is crippling many parts of the country. Keep yourself warm--or while away the plane delay--with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit.

Both are FREE.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the best medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What with all the blow-hard politicians, children being carried away crying, and gun-wielding crazies running around, who couldn't use a little "goodwill toward fellow man" these days?? (Especially in this HOT, HOT weather.) 
Two books of short, short, feel-good stories of giving and kindness.

*Both are FREE.*

 <--- Two short stories, quick reads!

 <--- A short micro-story.

Life these days can be kind of stressful. Sink back into that warm feeling from the holidays... before life got so fractious and complicated. Download NOW.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Time for Christmas in July!! The best way to deal with the heat of summer is to think of the cool of December. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another bout of severe weather is crippling many parts of the country. Keep yourself warm--or while away the plane delay--with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit.

Both are FREE.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the best medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's still August, dead-middle of summer. The best way to deal with the heat and sticky weather is to think of the cool of December. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another bout of severe weather is crippling many parts of the country. Keep yourself comfy and dry--or while away the plane delay--with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit.

Both are FREE.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What with all the blow-hard politicians, rampant political rancor, and the ongoing NFL season, who couldn't use a little "goodwill toward fellow man" these days?? (Especially in this HOT, HOT weather.) 
Two books of short, short, feel-good stories of giving and kindness.

*Both are FREE.*

 <--- Two short stories, quick reads!

 <--- A short micro-story.

Life these days can be kind of stressful. Sink back into that warm feeling from the holidays... before life got so fractious and complicated. Download NOW.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the best medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christmas is still a month and a half away. But the country is a mess right now, and one way to forget about the acrimony is to think of the peace and joy of the upcoming season 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Severe weather on the east coast, horrific wildfires on the west coast. And now Thanksgiving is here as well. Keep yourself comfy and dry--or while away the plane delay--with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit.

Both are FREE.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

More severe weather is on the way, ready to wallop almost half the country. Keep yourself warm and comfy--or while away the plane delay--with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit and put you in the HOLIDAY MOOD.

Both are FREE.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the best medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's still the 'holiday season.' But the country is a mess right now, and one way to forget about the craziness is to think of the peace and joy of the season. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christmas is over and done with, but there's a lot of stressful stuff going on right now, and one way to forget about the acrimony is to think of the peace and joy of the season just past. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Crazy, severe weather been goin' on lately. And winter isn't over yet. Keep yourself warm and comfy--or while away the plane delay--with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit and put you in the HOLIDAY MOOD.

And remember not too long ago when all the seasonal songs brought up images of snow and cold weather. (Boy, were we crazy!!) But I guess what's fun in December ain't so much fun in late January, or February. 

Both are FREE.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the best medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christmas is long gone, and we're into spring--except for those parts of the country in which winter is still lingering. But there's one way to keep the peace and joy of the holiday season alive. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

More crazy, severe weather is on the way. And even though "winter" is long gone, Mother Nature doesn't always seem to remember that. Keep yourself warm and comfy--or while away the plane delay--with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit and put you in the HOLIDAY MOOD.

And remember not too long ago when all the seasonal songs brought up images of snow and cold weather. (Boy, were we crazy!!) But I guess what's fun in December ain't so much fun in late January, or February. 

Both are FREE.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the best medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*





(Did I mention they're _very short??_)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christmas is long gone, and we're into spring--except for those parts of the country in which winter is still lingering. But there's one way to keep the peace and joy of the holiday season alive. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Cecelia (Jun 28, 2017)

They are not free Jena. I went to click...


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cecelia said:


> They are not free Jena. I went to click...


Yikes, they're free in the US. Not sure how to get them free elsewhere. I'll see if I can make that happen. Sorry for the confusion!!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

More crazy, severe weather is on the way. Keep yourself warm and comfy--or while away the plane delay--with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit and put you in the HOLIDAY MOOD.

Both are FREE (in US).


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the best medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*





(Did I mention they're _very short??_)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It is hot, HOT, *HOT* out there these days. Conjure the image of a chilly December day and enjoy the season that brings us hot cider and holiday nog. It's easy to do... with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit and put you in the HOLIDAY MOOD.

Both are FREE (in US).


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christmas was a number of months ago, and is still a number of months away. But there's one way to recapture the warm, fuzzy "good will toward all" feeling that's missing from our lives right now. Here's an easy (FREE) way to keep the peace and joy of the holiday season alive. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

More crazy, severe weather is on the way. Keep yourself cool and comfy--or while away the plane delay--with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit and put you in the HOLIDAY MOOD.

Both are FREE (in US).


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the best medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*





(Did I mention they're _very short??_)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that November is here, let's start thinking about the holidays. Conjure the image of a chilly December day and enjoy the season that brings us hot cider and holiday nog. It's easy to do... with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit and put you in the HOLIDAY MOOD.

Both are FREE (in US).


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christmas is sneaking up on us, and will be here before you know it... and we need to capture the warm, fuzzy "good will toward all" feeling that's missing from our lives right now. Here's an easy (FREE) way to keep the peace and joy of the holiday season alive. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving!! There are some major weather hassles, and travel might be problematic. But here's an easy (FREE) way to restore a bit of calm, and keep the peace and joy of the holiday season alive. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's the holiday season!! Lots to do-- decorate the house, buy the gifts, plan the meals and get-togethers,.... 
Keep yourself calm and sane--and keep the holiday spirit alive--with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit and put you in the HOLIDAY MOOD.

Both are FREE (in US).


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

During the stress of the holiday season, some say that laughter is the best medicine. But sometimes the _best_ medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*





(Did I mention they're _very short??_)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christmas may be over, but we might need to hang on to the warm, fuzzy "good will toward all" feeling--especially in these crazy times of chaos. Here's an easy (FREE) way to keep the peace and joy of the holiday season alive. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a shocker: there are some major weather hassles happening across the country. Big surprise, huh?? Just what we need: more hassles! But here's an easy (FREE) way to restore a bit of calm, and keep the peace and joy of the holiday season alive. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christmas is in the rear-view mirror, but we could really stand to recapture the warm, fuzzy "good will toward all" feeling that's missing from our lives right now. Here's an easy (FREE) way to keep the peace and joy of the holiday season alive. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The current situation of self-imposed quarantine and the disruption of usual habits can be stressful. While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the _best_ medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*





(Did I mention they're _very short??_)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christmas was months ago, but we might need to hang on to the warm, fuzzy "good will toward all" feeling--NOW, more than ever!! Here's an easy (FREE) way to keep the peace and joy of the holiday season alive. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The current situation of self-imposed quarantine and the disruption of usual habits can be stressful. While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the _best_ medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*





(Did I mention they're _very short??_)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a shocker: it's wildfire AND hurricane season--not to mention the lingering heat waves and thunderstorms. Add to that the COVID thing, and it's just what we need: more hassles! But here's an easy (FREE) way to restore a bit of calm, and bring to mind the peace and joy of the holiday season, with "peace on earth, good will toward all." 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I think we can all use some light-hearted fun these days. Not to mention, it wouldn't hurt to feel the cool, cozy warmth of the holiday season.

The current situation of self-imposed quarantine and the disruption of usual habits can be stressful. While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the _best_ medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*





(Did I mention they're _very short??_)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christmas is still months away, but we might need to find that warm, fuzzy "good will toward all" feeling--NOW, more than ever!! Here's an easy (FREE) way to keep the peace and joy of the holiday season alive. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The current situation of self-imposed quarantine and the disruption of usual habits can be stressful. While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the _best_ medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*





(Did I mention they're _very short??_)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a shocker: it's wildfire AND hurricane season--not to mention the lingering heat waves and thunderstorms. Add to that the COVID thing, and it's just what we need: more hassles! But here's an easy (FREE) way to restore a bit of calm, and bring to mind the peace and joy of the holiday season, with "peace on earth, good will toward all." 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I think we can all use some light-hearted fun these days. Not to mention, it wouldn't hurt to feel the cool, cozy warmth of the holiday season.

The current situation of self-imposed quarantine and the disruption of usual habits can be stressful. While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the _best_ medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*





(Did I mention they're _very short??_)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christmas is still months away, but we might need to find that warm, fuzzy "good will toward all" feeling--NOW, more than ever!! Here's an easy (FREE) way to keep the peace and joy of the holiday season alive. 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*


Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing..... (readers LOVE it!)


*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The current situation of self-imposed quarantine and the disruption of usual habits can be stressful. While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the _best_ medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*





(Did I mention they're _*very short??*_)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a shocker: it's December, and the weather is getting unpredictable--and occasionally severe. Add to that the COVID thing, and it's just what we need: more hassles! But here's an easy (FREE) way to restore a bit of calm, and bring to mind the peace and joy of the holiday season, with "peace on earth, good will toward all." 

Two heartwarming Christmas stories, sure to remind you of the holiday spirit. This mini-anthology (of two short stories) is absolutely *FREE.*



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I think we can all use some light-hearted fun these days. Not to mention, it wouldn't hurt to feel the cool, cozy warmth of the holiday season.

The current situation of self-imposed quarantine and the disruption of usual habits can be stressful. While some say that laughter is the best medicine, sometimes the _best_ medicine is a feel-good, heartwarming story to renew your faith in your fellow man. Here are a couple books of holiday-themed short stories that are just enough to put a warm feeling in your heart and a smile on your face.

Oh, and *BOTH ARE FREE.*





(Did I mention they're _very short??_)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's the holiday season!! Lots to do-- decorate the house, buy the gifts, plan the meals and get-togethers,.... 
Keep yourself calm and sane--and keep the holiday spirit alive--with a couple of short (_very_ short) stories that are sure to help restore your spirit and put you in the HOLIDAY MOOD.

Both are FREE (in US).


----------

